# 13 month old, orange crust on scalp



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

My dd who is now 13 months old has orange, crusty, flakes on her scalp. It does not look like cradle cap, which she had when she was very little. Those were white flakes. She does not eat more than a few bites of solid food a day, and drinks about 28 oz of EBM a day. (I EP) This is something new, noticed within the last two weeks. We did not introduce any new foods. It does not seem to bother her. It is only on the top portion of her head. Could it be a nutritional deficiency, since she does not really eat much table food? Does anyone have any idea what it could be and how to get rid of it?


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i think it is also cradle cap. my toddler got it (same orangey) and dandruff shampoo once a week took care of it.


----------



## elight23 (Jul 1, 2005)

I would not use dandruff shampoo - that stuff is very toxic - people often use olive or flax oil and comb through and wash off an hour or so later
also, it could be an omega 3 deficiency so you could start giving her a tea spoon of flax a day or fish oils

sounds like craddle cap, but could be eczema
cal. carb homeopathic could help


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

my 2.5 year old has what you described also. i just assumed it was cradle cap returning and have been basically ignoring it. at scrubbing a little more with a wet cloth in the bath when she'll let me.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

some dandruff shampoos are more toxic than others. don't use anything containing coal tar (ie tgel) which is a known carcinogen. zinc pyrithione is not a listed carcinogen. it is still a chemical obviously but not as toxic as coal tar and very effective. i used garnier fructis which has zinc p. i think i used it 3 times and the scales were gone. selenium is another more 'natural' ingredient that fights the yeast (the cause).


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks you for suggestions!


----------

